# What we do to support our yak fishing



## Chucky (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi guys I havent posted in ages but been keeping an eye on the boards, 
Its amazing how something simple and inexpensive like Yak fishing can be totaly turned around and become a major investment.
For example, I have a finn gizmo a western australia built 8 footer that I fish out of on a regular basis.
Geraldton is not the best place for fishing, unless a long drive north is undertaken otherwise there is not a lot of opportunity within easy yak range of decent sized fish.
However,, 40 nautical miles out to sea we have the abrohlos islands a fishers paradise, once again not easy to reach unless you have a considerable sized boat. Hence my journey of yakking has taken a new twist, To support my habit I bought a Yacht in April of this year,a Vanderstat spirit 28
I went to islands last long weekend and had a ball I am now waiting for the weather to settle before heading over again probably tomorrow or thursday.
The point of my post, Just wondering if the yacht would be classed as a Yak accessory??


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

As long as you're towing the yacht behind the kayak


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

I think you need a committee of dedicated AKFF members to go on said yacht out to reef in order to come to a group concensus as to actually how the marine craft can be defined. After this decision is made - probably requiring members to paddle in their yaks around yacht in question while cogitating and fishing on reef possibly for several days - then the decision will be binding. Where did you say the closest airport is?


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Hey Chucky, I'll be in Gero on around 7 & 8th next month, any chance you're planning a yacht/yakfishing trip then :lol: ? I can take up Troppo's suggestion and act as an official AKFF adjudicator and, after a thorough inspection, be able to make a reccomendation on the matter  .

I'll be in town catching up with friends while on my way to the Gascoyne area on my motorbike. I'd like to wet a line from the shore at least so would welcome any suggestions from a local.

I'm always keen to catch up with AKFF yakfishers so if you'll be around town then maybe we could meet and trade fishing tales (lies).


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Gatesy, your ability to analyse the situation and present highly credible suggestions is astounding! I fully concur with your insights. And Chucky, as Gatesy said, I dips me hat to ya for advancing the sport of yak fishing.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Gatesy said:


> No i don't think Daveyak has the credibility to make the decision by himself.


An accountant questioning my ( or anybody's) credibility? :shock:

I have to agree though, that a group assesment could be considered neccessary  to assess such a line of lateral thinking about yakfishing.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Daveyak said:


> An accountant questioning my ( or anybody's) credibility? :shock:


Be gentle with him Dave as he did support the Maroons from blue territory so he can't be all bad :lol: :lol:


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Gatesy said:


> . . . . Why do you find all accountants at the bottom of the deepest part of the ocean?
> 
> (no nothing to do with concrete shoes, Troppo or Occy :roll:
> 
> Cause deep down they are all good blokes :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


hahaha-choke-cough-cough [I am supposed to be quietly working so had to try and swallow loud laugh which tried to burst out] Who would have thought an accountant could say something so funny   . Good work Gatesty.

Yeah Daveyak, your cred isn't questioned, just needs a team effort 8) .


----------



## Chucky (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi everyone, had a fantastic trip and caught not many, due to a sea lion following me around all the time .
Would love to catch up with you Daveyak let me know when you are passing through, 
My next trip over is in september, weather permitting, , 
If a team is serious about going to the Abrohlos it might be more sensible to get a charter boat and then split the cost of it. This way a weekend is possible and gives maximum fishing time.
By power the Abrolhos is about 3-4 hours away, but by Yacht can take up to twelve as it did with me both ways (going over and back when the wind dropped.) 
and my thoughts yes the yacht is a Yak accesory kinda like a combi-van that floats..... 

[/img]


----------

